# Dakota Finally Got His Tooth Removed



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dakota's surgery went well. He was a affectionate drunkard when I picked him up today. They shaved a lot of his legs @[email protected] They look like Ostrich necks.
Happy to be home 








Mooooom, let me sleep
















He only gets soft food for a few days, so I picked him up some canned TOTW, only decent stuff I could find in local stores. He liiiikes it
*cough* Ostrich legs *cough*

















And they gave us the tooth to take home. Guess I could get a necklace made out of it? Dunno, it would take some sculpting though, otherwise it would look like I'm wearing a white Cashew.
The broken end


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor Dakota. Canine teeth are quite impressive, aren't they.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow! so cool looking, lol! You gotta do something with it for sure though, lol but I see what you are saying. I am glad its over with and I hope he feels better soon. I hate drink pups! So sad when they are staring at nothing in their own little world!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

poor Dakota, im glad everything went ok! i found a chip on one of Odin's teeth, same tooth actually that Dakota got pulled. im keeping an eye on it....


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kingsgurl said:


> Poor Dakota. Canine teeth are quite impressive, aren't they.


Yes! I'm so happy it wasn't a canine considering how close it was. I'm rather happy that it was a incisor instead. Phew, man if he lost a canine we'd be screwed on a few things. lol



ames said:


> wow! so cool looking, lol! You gotta do something with it for sure though, lol but I see what you are saying. I am glad its over with and I hope he feels better soon. I hate drink pups! So sad when they are staring at nothing in their own little world!


I'm going to ask around at local jewelers to see if anyone deals with that sort of thing. 
Yeah, the vet said he was just chilling in his cone when they came in to pick him up. Such an odd thought considering he usually gets extremely excited. 
Despite being fearful/stressed at the vet I'm very grateful he's highly tolerant with the vets handling him. If you have a dog that's a fear biter it makes vet trips hard and even more stressful.



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> poor Dakota, im glad everything went ok! i found a chip on one of Odin's teeth, same tooth actually that Dakota got pulled. im keeping an eye on it....


I hope it turns out to be nothing serious. From what they told me, when it gets to the pulp of the tooth is when you have to get it pulled.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Celestial88 said:


> I hope it turns out to be nothing serious. From what they told me, when it gets to the pulp of the tooth is when you have to get it pulled.


yeah it doesnt look bad right now just a real small chip off the back edge. i didnt really even notice it till he was sleeping with his head upside down on my belly lol. so no pulp and hopefully wont ever get that bad. be sure to give Dakota a big hug for me though, im missing a tooth as well


----------

